# Skull Pic



## tarundham (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi,
I just made dis pic for my portfolio dis is made entirely from photoshop brushes so umm tell me your review about it
*i48.tinypic.com/10wlcn4.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome man. I really appriciate your work. Keep it up dude


----------



## 6x6 (Mar 2, 2010)

very artistic


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice , having lots of creativity keep it up


----------



## tarundham (Mar 2, 2010)

hey thankz everybody for their kind gesture


----------



## Kalyan (Mar 3, 2010)

good work dude.. 

two suggestions.. 
1) make the teeth more visible / distinct. they are looking like lips.
2) The red dots in eyes are making the picture comic. tweak them with red lines like the veins to make them sync with the picture.

Rest,, everything is awesome..


----------



## tarundham (Mar 3, 2010)

@kalyan thankz buddy 
there was no intention to show teeth
the red dots wer made to be like in terminator
but thankz anyway


----------



## maxmk (Mar 4, 2010)

Great work mate..


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 4, 2010)

great work...horrorsome


----------



## User Name (Mar 4, 2010)

i think Red Dots(eyes) ) are not matching not placed properly, somewhat distracting.

else pic is really good.


----------



## tarundham (Mar 5, 2010)

thankz everybody


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Mar 5, 2010)

And please remove the Matrix style background.


----------



## tarundham (Mar 5, 2010)

kkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## tarundham (Mar 26, 2010)

@sesuna: WAT???? spam????


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Mar 26, 2010)

man o man ..........nyc one yaar !!


----------



## tarundham (Mar 26, 2010)

thankz paper


----------



## chooza (Apr 6, 2010)

Good work brother.Keep it up


----------



## tarundham (Apr 7, 2010)

thankz@chooza


----------



## silicon_fusion (Apr 7, 2010)

Really nice one...


----------

